# Dexter or highland



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Currently debating getting either a highland or dexter cow, I hear they're both small and work well on a small acreage farm. Just trying together more advice on which breed is better.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know much about either breed, but recently I saw some highland cattle and they were beautiful!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

We looked at getting Dexters for a while, and had several people tell us that Dexters typically have a much nicer temperament than most cows. I've never owned a cow, but the Dexters we visited while we were shopping around were real sweethearts.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well what are your goals here? they are two very different breeds. 

are you wanting a milking cow or a beef cow? or just a pasture ornament/pet?

dexters although touted as 'dual purpose' really are mainly mini milking cows. Whereas the highland is most definitely a beef cow. 

if you just want a pasture ornament/pet highlands look way cooler than dexters. 

you will find good temperament and bad temperament animals in any breed.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

More or less looking for a semi-milking beef cow, I want something easily handled and that may serve as a cart puller as well, problem is I'm not looking at getting into starting a cow farm just enough for my family. Something that's not gonna eat a ton, due to the fact that I only have five acres, and easily managed. Growing up we had angus and Hereford cows, don't want that large, I love how the highland look and heard there not really big, but dexters are good for small farms and better at dual purpose, milk isn't a big thing for me, due to the fact any surplus goes to the pigs to fatten them up faster. So ultimately I want something that can be milked, but primarily for meat, small enough to not eat all my yard and can be handled easily, I know the handling depends on the animal and handler, but that's the jist of it anyway.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw a Dexter a couple of weeks ago. Very beautiful, she had her horns but the owners said she was very docile and no trouble from her at all....I loved her coloring too....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well.since you want to milk go the dexter. They arent exactly a beef bred but that doesnt stop you from eating.them.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

What's the difference in size between the dexter and the highland.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Honestly in your scenario I would go Highland. You can train any breed of cattle to be milked. All it takes is frequent exposure and calm nature. I think you'd be quite happy with them. Their temperament is wonderful, and mature I would expect a highland cow at 900-1100#. They have excellent mothering instincts and its nearly unheard of that a mother may abandon her calf. They're great on a strict grazing regimen, and have nice strong legs and good feet. They're about 3ft tall(ish). I'm 5'6" and the ones I've had the pleasure to AI stood about chest-height through the chine. Can't say I've stood right next to a dexter, but I'd say height wise they're very similar.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sue you can milk a highland but dont expect as high a yield nor an extended lactation


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, now it's just finding the best availability in my area, my kid does 4h, I think it would be neat to see either breed in the fair for at least to show.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Dexter, Dexter, Dexter!! 

Awesome milk, lower on feed cost, less damage, awesome meat.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Adams, I take it you've raised dexters before, how much land do either breed require.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

A half acre of good green grass per Dexter, or 12 to 15 pounds of hay and a little grain each day is enough in temperate climates. Due to their smaller size, they don't tear up property with their hooves as easily or quickly as their larger counterparts. Oh, the also have 4% butter fat. YUM.

For a full size cow like a Jersey you'd need 1.5-2 acres of GOOD pasture per adult cow.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is my favorite board for cow talk and advice. They'll be very helpful in helping you make a decision and even finding a cow. All great, helpful people. Just like the folks here.

http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=pigs&action=display&thread=57235


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree if you are also wanting milk then Dexter they are a little smaller than Scottish highlands. I had scottish highlands and I really like them.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

How much smaller are they and how much feed do both eat


----------



## shortpygmies (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you looked into belted galloways? They are fantastic!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had a highland and I really like them. I do believe the dexters are a little smaller- I believe can't swear to it. The other thing I liked about the highlands is they are very hardy and can browse areas another breed may not.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you get a cow yet?
If you didn't and you liked working with the Angus or Herefords you used to have, I've seen lowline Angus which are small and I know some people who raise mini Herefords They are so pretty!!


----------

